# Помогите выбрать аккордеон в подарок



## Azazello (20 Ноя 2010)

Доброго времени суток всем!

Собираюсь подарить маме на день рождения аккордеон. Когда-то она закончила по нему музыкальную школу, и до сих пор, возвращаясь "на родину" в деревню, любит поиграть для души.

Ищу помощи по выбору. 
Покупать буду новый. Что-то из Welmeister-ов - ей доводилось играть на этих аккордеонах, и она сохранила о них самые приятные впечатления. По цене: 80 +/-20 тысяч, ориентируюсь на http://www.baimusic.ru/showbrand.php?rid=79&bid=138 (если есть еще какие-то варианты магазинов - подскажите).

Сама она училась на неком советском аккордеоне - опознавательных знаков на нем не сохранилось, но судя по фото из гугла - это один из вариантов Аккорда: 34 клавиши, вроде 5 регистров в правой руке, а в левой нет. Поэтому, конечно, важно, чтобы человеку было привычно и удобно играть, чтобы аккордеон был сравнительно легким и приятно звучал за свои деньги. 


Заодно, просветите, пожалуйста, по паре технических вопросов: что значит трехголосный/четырехголосный аккордеон? И чем отличаются выборный и готово-выборный аккомпанемент?


Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (20 Ноя 2010)

Ну судя по всему вашей маме подойдет Вельтмейстер 3/4 , что-то типа Сапфира-Топаза,как раз на ваши деньги.Он трехголосный и готовый.Четырехголосные,как правило с большим диапазоном и дороже и габаритнее.Ну а про выборную систему вашей маме и не нужно знать - она не для домашнего музицирования.


----------



## bombastic (21 Ноя 2010)

купите ей скандали бу очень даже!! в москве за такие деньги реально взять.


----------



## Jupiter (22 Ноя 2010)

Не знаю... В Минске ,по моему,очень дорогой всё из новых инструментов. Да и Weltmaister уже не тот... Да и итальянцы уже не те... Очень трудно будет маме угодить. Купите лучше ей Delicie чешскую. в Два раза дешевле,качество тоже что и у немцев,голоса одинаковы по качеству на сегодня. сайт фабрики под Прагой www.harmoniky.cz


----------



## andrei_yushin (22 Ноя 2010)

А не хотели бы Вы посмотреть Алессандрини. Инструмент очень красивый, весь в стразах. Готовый, выборный Вам и не нужен. Вот ссылочка: 
http://prodam.slando.ru/moskva/akkordeon_alessandrini_P_26173351.html
Мама будет в восторге!


----------



## Azazello (22 Ноя 2010)

Всем спасибо за ответы!

Насчет б/у инструмента очень вряд ли. Я понимаю, что за те же деньги инструмент может быть и лучше, и разыгранный уже (как я, например, знаю по гитарам). Но здесь не тот случай. Этот инструмент подарится раз и навсегда, поэтому и лучше, чтобы он был новый и "в первые руки".

В Минске действительно и по выбору, и по ценам все очень грустно. Поэтому покупать собираюсь в Москве, на baimusic.ru. 

*Игорь*
Судя по baimusic Saphir/Topas как раз четырехголосные, да и клавиш у них 37-41.
Пока что присматриваюсь как раз к Topas, Achat-ам и Opal (но там какие-то маленькие клавиши - не знаю, насколько это удобно). Кроме того, там же есть модификации IR: "с итальянскими голосами" - кто-нибудь слышал, разница существенна?

*Jupiter*
Спасибо за наводку. Обязательно разузнаю подробнее.


----------



## zet10 (22 Ноя 2010)

За 80 т.р,можно купить нового итальянца,это будет гораздо выше по качеству чем "Вельтмейстер-Агат",причем можно даже заказать вариант с вашеми пожеланиями(цвет,инкрустация,и т.д).Думаю это будет самый лучший вариант,нежели покупать стандартный "Вельт" в магазине.Уж для такаго то дела надо спецзказ сделать!


----------



## Azazello (2 Дек 2010)

Что-то тут попропадали сообщения...

Подскажите, 72 басовые клавиши (6 рядов) против 80 (5) или 96 (6) - это заметно ограничивает возможности при игре? (дома, для себя) 
Стоит ли этот фактор серьезного рассмотрения при выборе инструмента?


И вопрос про Fisitalia еще раз хотелось бы поднять. Есть ли у кого-нибудь мнение об этих аккордеонах? 
Как вам звук?
http://fisitalia.com/acc-3434.aspx
http://fisitalia.com/acc-3734-4134.aspx


Спасибо!


----------

